# Just got my first tractor and I have some questions.



## kklauss (Aug 31, 2015)

So I was picking up a Craigslist piano for my mother in law on Saturday and the guy is downsizing. So he asked me if I wanted a free tractor. He said it ran last summer but won't start and that it's an 84 john deere 212. So of course I took it home it home and pulled the battery and got it tested, it was bad so I bought a new one and installed it. This thing started right up, I didn't even have the terminals tight. So now I have this tractor and have no idea how to do maintenance on it. It needs fluids but I don't know what fluids it needs nor how to check or replace them. Also I don't know where to grease this thing. Any help would be great, remember I know nothing about this thing .


----------



## freedhardwoods (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't know much myself, but this should help.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Well it's the best scenario to cut your teeth on. A tractor that cost you nothing. It's a good one too. Kohler engine, Peerless transaxle, John Deere. The transaxle runs 90WT gear lube. There's a level plug on the side and a drain plug on the bottom. Squirt grease into the level plug until the top of the liquid is level with the hole and it won't hold more. If it were mine, being thirty years old, I'd drain and refill with fresh grease. You'll need one quart to top it off. Two to change it.
The engine has no oil filter. It's a splash system, non pressurized. Run it a few minutes and then drain and refill. Use a quality motor oil. Viscosity really depends on the temps you'll be using it in. I believe you can't go wrong with 30WT.
I can't remember about the grease fittings, whether they are there or not. I would hope so. Look for them. Standard zerk fittings. They should get a few shots. This may or may not have been done. Just the fact that it's still around after thirty years leads me to believe it's been taken care of at one time or another. Look for them on the front wheel hubs and spindles. Mower deck spindles and steering components. A new spark plug wouldn't hurt a thing. My favorite is NGK but you'll get a different opinion with each person you ask, just like motor oil. I like to run Slime or some brand of sealant in the tires, but not necessary. Are ya gonna mow with it? Wonder when the blades were sharpened and balanced?
Others will have more to contribute. That'll get you started.

Edit: I went back and looked at the manual Hardwoods posted. It's ALL in there. Download that and hang onto it. It's an old one and much better than the newer ones.


----------



## freedhardwoods (Aug 22, 2011)

TominDallas said:


> Squirt *grease* into the level plug until the top of the liquid is level with the hole and it won't hold more. If it were mine, being thirty years old, I'd drain and refill with fresh *grease*. You'll need one quart to top it off. Two to change it.


You do mean oil don't you? I've heard other people phrase it that way. A novice might take it literally.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah. I guess you're right. The term OIL and GREASE are pretty synonymous when you're talking about a gearbox, but I've been doing it 45 years. Kklauss, it's a quart jug usually located in the lubricants section of the supply house. 80-90WT Hypoid Gear Lube.


----------



## kklauss (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Luckily I am not a novice to mechanics but II still have no experience with tractors. Thanks for the manual file. I have been looking like crazy but couldn't find one. I'm hoping to get this stuff done this weekend. I also just located a tiller for the 112 which I believe will fit on mine. So I might be buying that this weekend. Again thanks for the info and help guys!


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

The first time I ever used a tractor mounted tiller was spring before last. Now I know it beats the heck out of a walk-behind hands down!


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

do a favor for mother in law, get free tractor ... seems like a good deed paid off ... how often does that happen?


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

welcome aboard, kklauss. would u mind just hanging around my place in the future? good fortune seems to like u 




TominDallas said:


> The first time I ever used a tractor mounted tiller was spring before last. Now I know it beats the heck out of a walk-behind hands down!


there have been times i'd happily argue that a sharp stick in the eye beats a walk-behind tiller hands down


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Fredneck said:


> welcome aboard, kklauss. would u mind just hanging around my place in the future? good fortune seems to like u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got married a year ago. She came with her own tiller. It's actually a nice rear-tine self propelled tiller and we both used it a lot. ("used") It's been sitting a lot lately.


----------

